# My new one owner 1974 bobcat



## Deeds (Jun 4, 2020)

Im the lucky owner of one of the best snow throwers built in my opinion.this machine i just waxed an is almost mint,except for a very little paint worn on the inside of the chute,an even most of the paint there is un touched!!! My only question is,what does evwryone use for the drive gear lubricant where the pipe plug is?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry bud. I know nothing about those old Bob caTs.google is your friend. YouTube too. Very nice looking blower.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

That looks great. Sorry, I don't know either but there are some Bobcat enthusiasts here that will know.
If I were just going to guess I'd guess (brass safe) 80/90wt gear oil. But again, wait until the experts chime in. I have used 000 grease in snowblower gearboxes that were original 90wt with no consequences. I tried it because the seals were leaking a bit with oil but didn't with the #000 grease.
Edit: In case you didn't know...there is a bobcat subforum here
Bob-caT/Bear-caT Snowblowers


----------



## Deeds (Jun 4, 2020)

dbert said:


> That looks great. Sorry, I don't know either but there are some Bobcat enthusiasts here that will know.
> If I were just going to guess I'd guess (brass safe) 80/90wt gear oil. But again, wait until the experts chime in. I have used 000 grease in snowblower gearboxes that were original 90wt with no consequences. I tried it because the seals were leaking a bit with oil but didn't with the #000 grease.
> Edit: In case you didn't know...there is a bobcat subforum here
> Bob-caT/Bear-caT Snowblowers


Thank you all very much,im new an not very computer literate,learning to navigate,i thought i was asking in the bobcat section,i apoligize


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Deeds said:


> Thank you all very much,im new an not very computer literate,learning to navigate,i thought i was asking in the bobcat section,i apoligize





Deeds said:


> Thank you all very much,im new an not very computer literate,learning to navigate,i thought i was asking in the bobcat section,i apoligize


I have a 1978 Bob-Cat with a Briggs engine Model 130252. The Briggs manual for it says to use SAE 30 in the gear reduction which I'm doing with no ill effect. "Drain oil after every 100 hours of operation or every season, whichever occurs first. To refill, pour SAE 30 oil into oil fill hole until it runs out level check hole. Oil fill plug has a vent hole and must be installed on top of gear case cover."


----------

